# How do you change user name???



## Ladybugs (Oct 12, 2010)

can someone please tell me-- how do you change your user name??? i posted yesterday but havent got any response, I need to change it asap
thank you


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Send Chis H (forum administrator) a PM asking for a name change.


----------



## supermommy123 (Apr 5, 2012)

For that you have to send a request mail to forum administrator.


----------



## keylogger (May 23, 2012)

yeah send a request to forum administrator for change your user name.


----------

